# Info regarding LMDC repu!



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

Friends after reading all of yours comment in different posts i become a little bit worried #sad 
as i have submitted dues in lmdc and going to join it, they never asked me for donation etc!!! so now please help me is my decision of going there is right or wrong??#confused


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

hav u applied in mmbs or bds?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

i have applied for mbbs only


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> Friends after reading all of yours comment in different posts i become a little bit worried #sad
> as i have submitted dues in lmdc and going to join it, they never asked me for donation etc!!! so now please help me is my decision of going there is right or wrong??#confused


if u had no other better option & you are there by fair means then your decision is absolutely right yar! don't worry at all...!


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> i have applied for mbbs only


U r d first person I hav eva seen who is worried cuz he HAS got admission#laugh 
Ur decision is rite dnt worry.......


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> Friends after reading all of yours comment in different posts i become a little bit worried #sad
> as i have submitted dues in lmdc and going to join it, they never asked me for donation etc!!! so now please help me is my decision of going there is right or wrong??#confused


we can't judge a college by considering its negative points only, let us discuss some positive 1s of lmdc:

LMDC has got a lot of fame because of being the oldest private medical college in lhr.
not only lmdc campus has a full-fledged medical college building, the Ghurki hospital devoted for clinical training of students, is also a very good 1, with full-time crowd of patients.

my father is Assistant Professor in Pathology department of King Edward medical university, he praise the faculty in lmdc, because even K.E lacks slightly in this regard.!

to quote just 1 e.g; LMDC has Professors of all disciplines in Pathology department i.e chemical pathology, microbiology, hematology & histo-pathology, whereas K.E has not a single in chemical & histo.

in-short it all depends on u yar! how much you benefit from professors, study in home & remains in competition with students from all UHS-affiliated colleges of punjab. :happy::happy:


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

@anas90, @emaan
ok thanks both of you
i got really tensed when i read negative posts about lmdc but now i am ok again thank you anas brother!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

and i had read in a post of, i think masterhiz ,, he was saying that his brother was unable to get job because of lmdc?? is it true ?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> and i had read in a post of, i think masterhiz ,, he was saying that his brother was unable to get job because of lmdc?? is it true ?


you are welcome bro!

& masterhz bro graduated as a dentist from lmdc............the job demands may be different for doctors & dentists!!

as a matter of fact, the major thing required is a UHS degree> so i don't think, you are going to suffer after graduation from lmdc.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I know few students of LMDC and they are quite satisfied plus they scored very high marks in USMLE part 1 and 2.o donot worry go ahead.hope to join you Doc.Yasir next year inshaAllah.


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

amerhch said:


> I know few students of LMDC and they are quite satisfied plus they scored very high marks in USMLE part 1 and 2.o donot worry go ahead.hope to join you Doc.Yasir next year inshaAllah.



LMDC is a great college, don't worry about a thing. It is the oldest private medical institute in Lahore. The crowd is awesome as well as the faculty. I will be joining you guys as well. LMDC starts December 1st, 2011. Should be fun, let the party begin


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> and i had read in a post of, i think masterhiz ,, he was saying that his brother was unable to get job because of lmdc?? is it true ?


 dnt worry as far as u get gud grades in ur professional exams I dnt think u will remain jobless after graduating....:happy:


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> @anas90, @emaan
> ok thanks both of you
> i got really tensed when i read negative posts about lmdc but now i am ok again thank you anas brother!


Mention not....#happy


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

amerhch said:


> I know few students of LMDC and they are quite satisfied plus they scored very high marks in USMLE part 1 and 2.o donot worry go ahead.hope to join you Doc.Yasir next year inshaAllah.


ok InshAllah#happy


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

samtarar said:


> LMDC is a great college, don't worry about a thing. It is the oldest private medical institute in Lahore. The crowd is awesome as well as the faculty. I will be joining you guys as well. LMDC starts December 1st, 2011. Should be fun, let the party begin


well are you joining this year??


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone else going to lmdc??


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

#yes


Emaan said:


> dnt worry as far as u get gud grades in ur professional exams I dnt think u will remain jobless after graduating....:happy:


InshAllah i'll try my best#yes


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm going to LMDC for BDS. @Poster Don't worry dude. LMDC is the oldest private medical college of Lahore. And the staff at LMDC is very experienced. And two of my cousins are graduated from LMDC and one of them is working abroad.

@samtarar

Is it confirmed news that classes will begin on 1st Dec?


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> well are you joining this year??


Yea man I think we have orientation soon


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

mehsum said:


> I'm going to LMDC for BDS. @Poster Don't worry dude. LMDC is the oldest private medical college of Lahore. And the staff at LMDC is very experienced. And two of my cousins are graduated from LMDC and one of them is working abroad.
> 
> @samtarar
> 
> Is it confirmed news that classes will begin on 1st Dec?


Yea that's what the guy told me when I went to turn in my fees like 3 days ago.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> we can't judge a college by considering its negative points only, let us discuss some positive 1s of lmdc:
> 
> LMDC has got a lot of fame because of being the oldest private medical college in lhr.
> not only lmdc campus has a full-fledged medical college building, the Ghurki hospital devoted for clinical training of students, is also a very good 1, with full-time crowd of patients.
> ...


Well, Anas bro, and that Prof. left LMDC and has recently joined Shalamar as an A.P.


----------

